# NGD Washburn Solar 160



## Acrid (Jun 27, 2014)

Gas got the best of me and picked up a Washburn Solar 160 the other day. Quite impressed with quality, fretwork is excellent, no sharp frets, love the ebony board. Guitar is light but still feels solid. Neck is nice and thin, body cutaway makes it really comfortable to play. Never played a guitar witha Stephens Cutaway, really makes a difference to upper fret access. Tuners seem fairly decent too.

Bridge & Pickups aren't that great, can't have everything! Will likely replace with a Hipshot & set of distortions or C pig in the bridge 

Apologies for the shitty pics


----------



## setsuna7 (Jun 27, 2014)

nice!!congrats!!


----------



## TraE (Jun 27, 2014)

Really dig the aesthetics on these guitars, congrats man.


----------



## rifftrauma (Jun 27, 2014)

Classy as fvck....


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice. The first one here too! I would like one of the 7 strings myself as they look so brootals! HNGD


----------



## Runander (Jun 27, 2014)

Congratz. Do tell me what tuning you use with this. I'm thinking about getting one of these for my metal band and we are gonna start using Drop Bb instead of Bb standard.

Really nice looking guitar there


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks awesome ! Congrats and HNGD ! I think Washburn did a great job with these guitars... i will most likely wait for the sevenstring version , anyways HNGD again!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 27, 2014)

That's truley one of my favorite headstocks ever.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jun 27, 2014)

Congrats bro! She looks sick!


----------



## SeanSan (Jun 27, 2014)

Finally got to see an NGD of this guitar. Looks great!!

HNGD


----------



## gunch (Jun 27, 2014)

Damn that's pretty cool


----------



## chassless (Jun 28, 2014)

awesome! the Washburn fanboy in me is happy. it looks really well built too. congrats man!


----------



## slapnutz (Jun 28, 2014)

Awesome NGD buddy, glad to finally see these out and look forward to more happy owners.


----------



## blckrnblckt (Jun 28, 2014)

HNGD! Love the inlay


----------



## craigny (Jun 28, 2014)

Was looking at these. Very nice. Washburn is great. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## discarded (Jun 29, 2014)

I've looking into one of these. great NGD


----------



## Jarmake (Jun 29, 2014)

Damn, that's what I call a straight balls to the walls-metal guitar. Really nice, congrats!


----------



## Noxon (Jun 29, 2014)

HNGD!!! I have always wanted to play guitar with a Stephens cutaway.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 30, 2014)

O____O
Finally someone received one!
Looks sick!
HNGD!!!


----------



## Acrid (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks guys, loving it so far, really comfortable to play and looks fantastic. Gonna tune it to C Standard once I get pickups and bridge sorted.


----------



## Les (Jun 30, 2014)

HNGD! Looks really nice, and i some may say its played out by now, but i f0cking love satin black, i dont care what anyone says. It just begs "touch me, you know you want to...".


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 8, 2014)

Glad to see these coming out. HNGD!


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice man, looks like a solid axe. HNGD!


----------



## narsh (Jul 9, 2014)

That looks sick! Congrats


----------



## manu80 (Jul 9, 2014)

That Headstock just slays. I always find Satin black Guitar gorgeous but i'm so afraid to phuck it up after 5 minutes that it always drive me away for such finish, but it looks awesome !!


----------



## vilk (Jul 9, 2014)

I hate the inlay so much. Everything about the guitar is fantastic but shit it's like they're trying to one-up schecter or something.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn, they carved the shape of Stephen's Extended Cutaway bolt-plate into the set neck joint? 

This guitar looks impressively nice for something in this price range, and it's good to know that it also feels solid. It just begs for the whole Batman-stealth-satin black treatment (pup covers, bridge and tuners).

Congrats on the well-received NG!



vilk said:


> I hate the inlay so much. Everything about the guitar is fantastic but shit it's like they're trying to one-up schecter or something.



Are you aware that that's Ola's own symbol which he has used for years? It was on the S7G model too, and in his videos a fair bit before that as well. Nothing to do with Washburn as such, and I don't see the Schecter comparison either.


----------



## armdias (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks awesome! Congrats and HNGD! 

I wouldn't mind having one of these, but the 7 string version


----------



## beerandbeards (Aug 13, 2014)

oh my. I think i have to put this on my list of considered new guitars. I think i could get my wife to spring for the USA model. Looks very sexy with the matte black finish and ebony board


----------



## earlmendoza (Oct 6, 2014)

I just bought the 7 string version,its a very good looking guitar,and you are right the bridge is not good at all,the pickups are okay,the finish on mine got messed up because I accidentally used a virtuoso cleaner,it made the top looked like someone waxed the crap out of it and left uneven sheen,so warning do not use virtuoso cleaner.are you planning on having it installed with an evertune bridge?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 6, 2014)

you can get a set of saddles from hipshot that will fit right in for less money and wont need any drilling. its what i did on my Agile




only cost me $35 with shipping for the saddles with screws and springs as apposed to $60 average cost of the whole thing. just call em


----------

